# I made a Bob Ross oil painting video for halloween!!!



## Aafke Art (Oct 11, 2021)

but as I specialize in horses I added a horse to the painting of course... 
It's on YouTube, let me know what you think!


----------



## Aafke Art (Oct 11, 2021)

Thank you. I think Bob Ross beats me when it comes to being always very nice to people


----------

